# 20 Gallon Long



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

Tank Stats:
1x 55 watt CF 6700K and 1x 13 watt CF 6700K
DIY C02 System
Aquaclear 200 Filter
100watt Submersible Heater
Eco-Complete and Tahitian Moon Sand
Weekly 50% Water Change

Ferts:
1/4 tsp K2SO4 
1/8 tsp KNO3
2 mL phosphate solution (adds 2 ppm of Phosphate)
5 mL Flourish (or 5 mL CSM+B solution)

Fish:
5 - Harlequin Rasbora
2 - Siamese Algae Eaters

Tank as of Early January, 2005
http://shim1.shutterfly.com/procsserv/F-AMWbVs4aOGz44EIL_Bvmg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/Fosty/driftwood2.jpg
Tank as of March 20, 2005:
http://shim1.shutterfly.com/procsserv/F-AMWbVs4aOGz-5kJHVmvnY
http://shim1.shutterfly.com/procsserv/F-AMWbVs4aOGz-9kJHVmvmY
http://shim1.shutterfly.com/procsserv/F-AMWbVs4aOGz-_EJHVmvmw
Right Side:
http://shim1.shutterfly.com/procsserv/F-AMWbVs4aOGz-8kJHVmvmI
Left Side:
http://shim1.shutterfly.com/procsserv/F-AMWbVs4aOGz--EJHVmvmg

I have no skill at all with a digital camera. I don't even use my own camera, I borrowed my sisters Samsung Digimax V5 Digital Camera.

Since then I have made a few changes to the layout of the tank. First of all, I got rid of the Hygrophila Polysperma "Ceylon" and Anubias Barteri Var. Nana. I also added Myriophyllum mattogrossense. I don't have current pictures yet, but the layout is as follows:








Plants:
1.Monosolenium Tenerum (''Pellia'') on driftwood
2.Blyxa Japonica
3.Hemianthus Micranthemoide
4.Glossostigma Elatinoides
5.Elatine Triandra
6.Cryptocoryne Wendtii ''green''
7.Rotala Rotundifolia
8.Cryptocoryne Wendtii ''red''
9.Myriophyllum mattogrossense
10.Limnophila Aromatica "Red"
11.Ludwigia Inclinata Var. Verticillata (''Cuba'')
12. Limnophila Aquatica
13.Eusteralis Stellata
14.Ludwigia Repens

I am looking for any suggestions on plant layout, or other suggestions at all.


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

Looks nice. Plants seem to be in similar colour and it looks good.


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm overall kind-of happy with the way its looking, but the one plant that I think I need to replace is the Ludwigia Repens. For some reason lately they seem to be a little unhealthy. Their leaves are falling apart and they generally don't seem like a great plant for this tank. If anyone has any suggestions for a replacement plant for that spot, I'd love to hear it. The only thing I could come up with is Ludwigia glandulosa. Also, is there anything I can do with my dosing schedual to help bring out the red pigments in the red plants? They haven't been doing quite as well lately.

Thanks,
Devin


----------

